# Cape Henlopen Report 9/5 & 9/6



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Fishing is good. People are filling coolers up with spot. Croaker being caught. We been catching lots of sharks. Saw a few trout, also caught a small blue. Saw a small black drum... All kinds of ****. Had to get away from Matapeake and it was worth it. Good trip. Wish there were some nice blues and/or rockfish, though...


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Just saw a porgy and some blowfish...


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

...talk about a mixed bag. Thanks for the report!

Any flounder?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

A porgy - WOW. I'd love to see them return.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

My bad Cali. They catching so much different stuff I am leaving stuff out. Yes, saw a guy catch a barley legal flounder along the pilings with a gulp minnow. Also he had caught some shorts.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Catman.. Small porgy, but better than none. 

Also saw a pinfish come up... Something I am used to seeing in Florida...


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

We also witnessed a way-short rockfish pulled in. Dumbasses had it out of the water for probably 10 minutes. Measuring it, calling the kids to look at it, taking pics with it, to the point me & my boy got fed up, thinking they were gonna keep it, walked over to them to tell them it wasn't legal, then they threw it back, dead. One of the kids even remarked that thing was dead. Quincy couldn't save that fish. F*cking idiots...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MisterBrown said:


> We also witnessed a way-short rockfish pulled in. Dumbasses had it out of the water for probably 10 minutes. Measuring it, calling the kids to look at it, taking pics with it, to the point me & my boy got fed up, thinking they were gonna keep it, walked over to them to tell them it wasn't legal, then they threw it back, dead. One of the kids even remarked that thing was dead. Quincy couldn't save that fish. F*cking idiots...


When they're that dead my grand pappy would say "graveyard dead".


----------



## MorstAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

This post is great however, are there any places that you can catch fish that aren't the pier. Reading the website the pier is closed.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

The pier re-opened. For some reason, the announcement wasn't broadcast to the masses. 



MorstAngler said:


> This post is great however, are there any places that you can catch fish that aren't the pier. Reading the website the pier is closed.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

**** that place. Completely filled with trash from 1 end to the other already after only 48 hours. People there are pigs.
Pier looked like this all over it not to mention every person seemed to have 3 rods out.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pic is upside down for some reason but yes, that is all trash all over it. Nothin like a cooler full of 5" spot.....yum....


----------



## MorstAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Pic is upside down for some reason but yes, that is all trash all over it. Nothin like a cooler full of 5" spot.....yum....


If its really good i will try it but I definitely want more than 5" spot.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

The spot we saw were definitely bigger than ... And they were fat. Pier was 100x better than Matapeake & PLO... Shhhieeeet


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> **** that place. Completely filled with trash from 1 end to the other already after only 48 hours. People there are pigs.
> Pier looked like this all over it not to mention every person seemed to have 3 rods out.


Yeah, what's up these people.  I see the same thing at all the piers...rape everything in the water then hang your bags of trash on the railings. SCUMBAGS! 
Leave your nasty habits at home! If you bring it in...haul it back out. Rich King agrees: http://delaware-surf-fishing.com/
Selfish, nasty BASTARDS!! And you know who you are.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

MisterBrown said:


> The spot we saw were definitely bigger than ... And they were fat. Pier was 100x better than Matapeake & PLO... Shhhieeeet


Ok and how about alllllllll the trash.......


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

kurazy kracka said:


> **** that place. Completely filled with trash from 1 end to the other already after only 48 hours. People there are pigs.
> Pier looked like this all over it not to mention every person seemed to have 3 rods out.


For some reason, I can't see the pic. Just the attachment thumbnail.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Kam said:


> For some reason, I can't see the pic. Just the attachment thumbnail.


If you are on mobile, switch to full site.


----------



## Linesiderdemdnj (May 20, 2015)

Wow. Laziness and simply not giving a flying you know what. Exactly why I avoid areas like that. I laugh at people that can't clean up after themselves in a public place. I mean really? You take all that crap with you JUST to go fishing? A full meal, some drinks and whatever the hell else? And leave it there? Dumbasses.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

MisterBrown said:


> If you are on mobile, switch to full site.


Why are YOU still ignoring the entire trash issue........


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

kurazy kracka said:


> Why are YOU still ignoring the entire trash issue........


What would you like me to say?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

MisterBrown said:


> What would you like me to say?


Well you've just treated it as a non-issue the entire thread but quickly stood up to say something when I mentioned the small spot.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

It has been mentioned in this thread. No need to mention again.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey folks instead of bitching about the trash do something about it. Take an empty trash bag with you and police the area you're fishing. We are stewards of our environment so let's all pitch in and do our part.


----------



## Linesiderdemdnj (May 20, 2015)

The same people leaving trash are the same sort of people that would leave chopper blues on the sidewalks at the Indian River Inlet this past spring. They should be ticketed and fined.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

MisterBrown said:


> If you are on mobile, switch to full site.


I'll try that. Thank you.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Hey folks instead of bitching about the trash do something about it. Take an empty trash bag with you and police the area you're fishing. We are stewards of our environment so let's all pitch in and do our part.


Yeah right. You get out there and YOU be the trash man then. 
What a ridiculous thing to say, covering up for these SCUMBAGS!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Yeah right. You get out there and YOU be the trash man then.
> What a ridiculous thing to say, covering up for these SCUMBAGS!


Come on Cali I'm not in any way covering up for those SCUMBAGS. And yes Cali I am a trash man every time I go fishing. Goes back to the days when I was a Boy Scout and was taught to leave the area cleaner than when you arrived. I'm not too good to pick up trash.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Ocean city inlet was even worse. I was fishing the jetty and catching trash as it blew across. I wasn't even sure if I was still in MD or some how ended up south of the border.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Makes you wonder how these a$$ holes live.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

This is one of the reasons I fish spring and fall and skip the summer ... I can do without the crowds, trash, getting snagged on lost lines/rigs.

A year or so ago I did some cleanup at a small dam on the Brandywine above Downingtown PA ... then left two large bags tied up against trees where the path starts from the parking lot. Well, cement barricades were put up this year to prevent parking, and there are signs indicating no trespassing. It's probably still accessible from the other side where the jogging trail runs along the river, but it's still a shame ... I remember taking my kids there a few times when they were little and it was a fun family place to fish and splash around ... keep it clean or be prepared to lose it ... and if it's not lost it will still remain a lame place to fish!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

catman said:


> Come on Cali I'm not in any way covering up for those SCUMBAGS. And yes Cali I am a trash man every time I go fishing. Goes back to the days when I was a Boy Scout and was taught to leave the area cleaner than when you arrived. I'm not too good to pick up trash.


That is what my dad taught me too. Leave it better than the way you found it. Us veterans of P&S used to do clean-ups all the time. DNR would let us in SPSP free to do the clean-ups there. Those were the good old days It felt good to look down the pier/shoreline and see it looking good and say "I did that".


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

Good news is that Labor Day has come and gone so many of the crowds will die down and hopefully the ones left are the more respectful type. I avoided the pier yesterday because I assumed it would be packed, and instead parked by the radar tower and walked around the point with the girlfriend. More cars than I'm used to seeing, but TONS of bait in the water. Not sure what the small baitfish were (finger-mullet sized, maybe tiny blues?), and they were everywhere. Being chased by larger blues right in the wash. Didn't see any bait guys get anything with the exception of a small shark, but I did manage to distract one nice sized blue away from all the bait with a 3/4 oz silver spoon fished right in the wash on the ocean side. Overall it was a nice day and a great weekend. Bring on the fall run!


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

I went to point lookout twice this year and left with a large leaf bag full of others trash. The rocks there are chock full of trash, I always take a bag and try to clean up after those that care not.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Yeah right. You get out there and YOU be the trash man then.
> What a ridiculous thing to say, covering up for these SCUMBAGS!


Cali I'm not picking on you or anything like that. Now if memory serves me correctly i do believe part of kent narrows was closed due to litter, fish head just hinted he may have lost a local spot, where i live i have lost quite a few spots all to litter. We lost a 5 mile stretch of the c&d canal for a walking/horse back riding trail it was done under the guise that fisher are just littering th r e anyway so let's clean it up and make it a trail. Ironically the day of the opening ceremony it had to be delayed so they could claer out parking lot of trash. Now i hear guys complaining about lossing that stretch and still leaving trash and their rationale is the government will pick it up since its their property, wrong they'll just shut it down. So if you want to keep lossing fishing spots don't do anything. If you do want to keep the few remaining ones pick up some trash and be sure other fishermen see you doing it and tell they should do the same. Don't let the few ignorant ones ruin it for the many responsible ones.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

I pick up my trash and then some when i go as well. I even take a trash bag with me . I am also shocked by the people that cant clean up for themselves.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Big Rad said:


> That is what my dad taught me too. Leave it better than the way you found it. Us veterans of P&S used to do clean-ups all the time. DNR would let us in SPSP free to do the clean-ups there. Those were the good old days It felt good to look down the pier/shoreline and see it looking good and say "I did that".


Actually we did a number of clean-ups back then. The first one was at The Tank followed by IRI, SPSP and PLO. Yes Rad those were the days.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

MisterBrown said:


> It has been mentioned in this thread. No need to mention again.


i take it the trash didn't bother you.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

kurazy kracka said:


> i take it the trash didn't bother you.


Nope.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

MisterBrown said:


> Nope.


may have even contributed huh?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

UT OH!!! Here we go


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

kurazy kracka said:


> may have even contributed huh?


Yes. Because I live in NYC with trash & rats, I decided to bring filfth down to Cape Henlopen for all to enjoy. 

And I didn't stop there; I caught 4 undersized flounder and took them to a nearby softball field and decided to use them as makeshift bases (flounder are *great* for headfirst slides, although that is a good way to get injured.) 

We used a short Rockfish as the bat, and a blowfish as the ball. We had a blast! 

You gone cry now?

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

If y'all want change listen to M. Ghandi, "you need to be the change you want to see in the world". So pickup a trash bag!!! It won't kill you.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

MSRIEF said:


> If y'all want change listen to M. Ghandi, "you need to be the change you want to see in the world". So pickup a trash bag!!! It won't kill you.


Kracka would rather troll people and make dumbazz assumptions. 😂😂😂 But yes, pick up some trash and kindly educate those around you.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Benji said:


> View attachment 16393


Guess that says it all. Thanks Benji.


----------

